# what kind is the spray paint used on hay stacks to mark the count of bales??



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

is it just normal spray paint? i see some hay guys mark the hay stacks with numbers.im guessing it means the number of bales. is there a specific kind of spray paint for hay or is it regualr spray paint.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I mark mine with field ID and cutting number, e.g., A1. I just use regular spray paint, but I put it on the netwrap so most of the paint comes off when I take the netwrap off. The rest usually doesn't penetrate the outer stems.

Ralph


----------

